# Kooniu's crasy ideas



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

Over year I was out off forum, and not used my slingshots, because other my activity and hobby take my time, but like always,I'm back to this one , which was my first from I remember. In this topic I will be put my new ideas and other madificatins some older 

this is my today work,slingbow , but still can shoot stones - gypsy attachment ready for other bands


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

It seems very nice, but is it possible to see any more pics? Ty


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

http://imgur.com/xP8bk


lots of my forks lost bands, I don't want put to many band , rather I try put one band for more than one fork.

multi bands forks

http://imgur.com/a/SiG4e


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

So, can you use the pouch as a pulling aid? Hook your finger in it?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

yes, but I catch pouch as usual, it is big and grip is good


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

multiband fork  and yes, I can shoot 2 time very fast


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I am very glad to hear from you and see their work and ideas.  :thumbsup:


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

The sample container sooter 

this is my idea , how to cary shooter all the time and bring it into airplane - im not sure how is the rule on airport .

small container, glass ammo inside, chinese tube with fast atatchment - I like it , shoot very well


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

another version of Pana , I can use for it any kind of handle (even bare hand)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_M6anVAmuHNVDlRZ1dmaDBaTU0/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_M6anVAmuHNckltOVpYM1ZmUlk/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_M6anVAmuHNT1dGNzJSdkVLZUU/view?usp=sharing


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

The "couple's therapy" slingshot... lol


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very originali!!! Congratulations


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Large pouches catch air more than smaller ones and slow things down...if that doesn't matter then it doesn't matter.

I don't see why you tie the pouch to the bands with a length of cord or rawhide...it only wastes the draw length, why not tie the bands directly to the pouch? It's also heavier than a direct tie and also offers yet more air resistance, slowing it down.

Interesting slingbow idea...the arrow however can wobble left and right adversely affecting consistent flight...and rub against the red elastic, compromising its life (and attachment...if it snaps back it's dangerous to the eyes).

Sorry, just my thoughts, not meant to rile you (or anyone else...a forum is a forum).

Have you seen "ball nocks" on aplusslingshots.com? They are arrow nocks that instead of a notch have a ball on the end to use in slingbows without changing the pouch from conventional ammo and that eliminates the use of a release. I made a few on my lathe out of aluminum and sunk them into the end of sling bow shafts to use in my sling carbine.


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

@ Chuck Daeler

Usualy, in one slingshot I testing few Ideas , therefore, sometime looks strange 

Big pouch for big stones, is made from 2 straps, was easier made conection by strings, and I can use short band (this one finded in my magic bag  ) 
Slingbow was tested, and shoot ok, may by can be bether , but that will be different shooter 

ATB kooniu


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_M6anVAmuHNTW8wYnVRYWg5aG8/view?usp=sharing
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_M6anVAmuHNTlRhLTBya0VGWFk/view?usp=sharing


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

http://imgur.com/tEiWT


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

like the cupped `double wide ` pouch . that might be useful for launching other things . (multiple projectiles etc. )


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

stick shooter and slingbow in one - handle, it is hanger for electic cable from lawn mower, (I just cut 2 grooves)


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

spring cleaning


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

nice collection -you obviously like a bit of variety and see slingshots everywhere !!


----------



## Rrqwe (Nov 17, 2013)

Great collection, a lof of different styles.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow!!! Nice collection! I just can't bring myself to spring clean. Really like the big pouch on the little shooter!!! Dynamite comes in small packages, would sling a big marble I bett.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Quite a collection alright! I think you have tried most of the designs out there.


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

this forum is great inspiration for me!!!


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

found scarf hanger (actually two) turned into a small fork


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I noticed the red TB in first pic. That was all a local store had and I picked up a yard. I used doubled bands and for light steel it was shockingly fast.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

For several days my friends still send me links to 'Pocket Shot' ' , so that gave me peace so I decided to do a Hawaiian shooter


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

How well does it shoot?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

surprisingly good! IMHO better than my other slingbows


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

I show my modification of ,,Altoid Tin Gs-12,, in Charles topik, but I will show here as well.


----------

